# How can I smoke Almonds?



## cruiser rod

I was looking for some ways to just simply smoke almonds but kept coming up with exotic recipes. I just want to have almonds that have a nice smoke flavor lightly salted. I thought maybe I buy a big bag of almonds from one of those big box stores. Then I would make a salt and water solution and either bath the almonds or spray them with a water bottle sprayer. Then smoke them. Will this work?


----------



## crankybuzzard

Toss them in a little EVOO, sprinkle with some popcorn salt, smoke for several hours, then spread them on a cookie sheet and bake at 250 for 1 hour. 

The baking gives them the crunch, the EVOO helps hold the salt while smoking and toasting.


----------



## cruiser rod

Do you recommend any flavor wood chips?


----------



## crankybuzzard

I have used hickory, apple, and pecan in the past.


----------



## alelover

I have soaked mine in water for a couple hours then salted and hot smoked for about 2 hours.


----------



## cruiser rod

alelover said:


> I have soaked mine in water for a couple hours then salted and hot smoked for about 2 hours.


At what temp and with what flavor chips?


----------



## alelover

I do them around 200. With pecan or hickory usually.


----------



## jeff1

Hey Cruiser.

So I threw an Almond recipe together for my family over the holidays and for my Crossfit Gym members (Paleo) and now they all are buying them from me for $15 /pound!  I'm no expert, but this is what I did:

Family batch [not as healthy]: (Per pound)

1/2 stick of butter, melted

1/4 cup canola oil

~3 TBS Garlic powder

~3 TBS Onion powder

~4 TBS sea salt

Toss Raw almonds in the above mixture to coat.  Lay flat in tray sprinkle with more sea salt and cook at 250 degrees over Hickory wood stirring and adding sea salt every 20-30 minutes.  Done around 2-2.5 hours.  Don't let them burn, keep stirring.

Gym batch[Paleo] (per pound)

1/4 cup of Ghee (Clarified butter), melted

1/4 cup Olive or Coconut oil

~3 TBS Garlic powder

~3 TBS Onion powder

~4 TBS sea salt

Toss Raw almonds in the above mixture to coat.  Lay flat in tray sprinkle with more sea salt and cook at 250 degrees over Hickory wood stirring and adding sea salt every 20-30 minutes.  Done around 1.5 - 2 hours.  Don't let them burn, keep stirring.  (Seems the Clarified butter burns easier, so watch them closely)  

I attached a picture of beginning and end


----------



## cruiser rod

Thanks, they look really good. I've seen Cocoa flavored almonds in the stores. Does anyone have a recipe for that?


----------



## jeff1

No, I don't but that sounds fantastic.  I want to try Wasabi Soy next.  No clue how to get the wasabi down to a powder or able to soak.  I'm thinking just dissolving it in the soy sauce and letting them soak.  We'll see.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

jeff1 said:


> No, I don't but that sounds fantastic.  I want to try Wasabi Soy next.  No clue how to get the wasabi down to a powder or able to soak.  I'm thinking just dissolving it in the soy sauce and letting them soak.  We'll see.


You can buy powdered wasabi. Word of caution a little bit goes a long ways.


----------



## jeff1

Oh nice.  I had no clue.  Thank you!


----------



## smokinpapist

The Paleo ones sound amazing. I'm going to have to try this.


----------



## sigmo

jeff1 said:


> Hey Cruiser.
> 
> So I threw an Almond recipe together for my family over the holidays and for my Crossfit Gym members (Paleo) and now they all are buying them from me for $15 /pound!  I'm no expert, but this is what I did:
> 
> Family batch [not as healthy]: (Per pound)
> 
> 1/2 stick of butter, melted
> 
> 1/4 cup canola oil
> 
> ~3 TBS Garlic powder
> 
> ~3 TBS Onion powder
> 
> ~4 TBS sea salt
> 
> Toss Raw almonds in the above mixture to coat.  Lay flat in tray sprinkle with more sea salt and cook at 250 degrees over Hickory wood stirring and adding sea salt every 20-30 minutes.  Done around 2-2.5 hours.  Don't let them burn, keep stirring.
> 
> Gym batch[Paleo] (per pound)
> 
> 1/4 cup of Ghee (Clarified butter), melted
> 
> 1/4 cup Olive or Coconut oil
> 
> ~3 TBS Garlic powder
> 
> ~3 TBS Onion powder
> 
> ~4 TBS sea salt
> 
> Toss Raw almonds in the above mixture to coat.  Lay flat in tray sprinkle with more sea salt and cook at 250 degrees over Hickory wood stirring and adding sea salt every 20-30 minutes.  Done around 1.5 - 2 hours.  Don't let them burn, keep stirring.  (Seems the Clarified butter burns easier, so watch them closely)
> 
> I attached a picture of beginning and end


Those look and sound most excellent!  I'll probably try something leaning towards the Paleo recipe, but I'll have to put some chipotle in there, too, because I need a little burn.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






As for the clarified butter:  I was always taught that clarified butter has a higher smoke-point than regular butter, and that's one of the main reasons for using it.  It won't burn as easily, which is especially helpful when sauteing.  I just checked with Wikipedia to make sure, and they concur, saying that clarified butter has a smoke point of 485 °F versus regular butter's smoke point of 325-375.

I wonder if the particular combination you're using on the non-Paleo version (with the canola oil in the mix) ends up with a higher smoke point than the Ghee/Olive Oil version.

Regardless, your advice is likely prudent.  Nothing spoils a good recipe like burning something, and burnt butter is nasty!  I've thrown out whole batches of stuff that I wrecked because I was too cheap/lazy to dump out butter that I didn't think I'd burned "badly" in the pan before adding whatever it was I was going to cook.  I learned my lesson on that.  If in doubt, throw it out.  You can always melt more butter and start over at that point having not ruined anything else.


dirtsailor2003 said:


> You can buy powdered wasabi. Word of caution a little bit goes a long ways.


That's a big TEN FOUR, good buddy!  That stuff'll clear up your sinuses in a big hurry!


----------



## eezy2no

jeff1 said:


> [ATTACHMENT=2552]20151220_150734_HDR.jpg (7,166k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT][ATTACHMENT=2551]20151220_151728_HDR.jpg (7,718k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]
> 
> Hey Cruiser.
> 
> So I threw an Almond recipe together for my family over the holidays and for my Crossfit Gym members (Paleo) and now they all are buying them from me for $15 /pound!  I'm no expert, but this is what I did:
> 
> Family batch [not as healthy]: (Per pound)
> 
> 1/2 stick of butter, melted
> 1/4 cup canola oil
> ~3 TBS Garlic powder
> ~3 TBS Onion powder
> ~4 TBS sea salt
> 
> Toss Raw almonds in the above mixture to coat.  Lay flat in tray sprinkle with more sea salt and cook at 250 degrees over Hickory wood stirring and adding sea salt every 20-30 minutes.  Done around 2-2.5 hours.  Don't let them burn, keep stirring.
> 
> Gym batch[Paleo] (per pound)
> 
> 1/4 cup of Ghee (Clarified butter), melted
> 1/4 cup Olive or Coconut oil
> ~3 TBS Garlic powder
> ~3 TBS Onion powder
> ~4 TBS sea salt
> 
> Toss Raw almonds in the above mixture to coat.  Lay flat in tray sprinkle with more sea salt and cook at 250 degrees over Hickory wood stirring and adding sea salt every 20-30 minutes.  Done around 1.5 - 2 hours.  Don't let them burn, keep stirring.  (Seems the Clarified butter burns easier, so watch them closely)
> 
> I attached a picture of beginning and end
> [ATTACHMENT=2550]IMG_20151210_182911.jpg (6,499k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


I just made these tonight and they are amazing. Thanks. I made the paleo version since I'm on Whole30.


----------



## ab canuck

Great looking almonds, I am going to try this as well as I am kind of a nut person....lol Thx for your sharing.


----------



## jeff1

NICE.  I found the Paleo ones, while great, still burned easily due to the clarified butter.  If you try the normal recipe, you'd love it.  I'm still making about 20 pounds a year of them.   Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## jeff1

Sweet.  They are great!  Remember, they aren't "crunchy" until after sitting overnight in the fridge.  So don't "taste test" and think they are too soft.  You will burn them


----------



## eezy2no

jeff1 said:


> Sweet.  They are great!  Remember, they aren't "crunchy" until after sitting overnight in the fridge.  So don't "taste test" and think they are too soft.  You will burn them


I like them still warm but they are better the next day. I skipped the ghee and just did 1/4 cup olive oil. This last batch I soaked the almonds in water for 10 minutes. Didn't really notice a difference and they never got close to burning.


----------



## lamar

Here is another method you can try.  I use it on almonds and mixed nuts.  

Cold smoke the nuts a couple of hours.
Place in ziplock  bag and  add a small amount of maple syrup....Just enough to coat the nuts
Spread on cookie sheet
Sprinkle with salt,  chili  powder,  and any other spice you like. (I usually add allspice too)
Bake in oven at 250 until roasted to your desired crispness is achieved.  Usually a couple of hours.

Enjoy


----------



## bc taster

I was thinking of smoking some nuts but the wife and I are not that crazy about almonds. Will these recipes also work for other nuts like peanuts, cashews or pecans?

Bill


----------



## shyzabrau

BC taster said:


> I was thinking of smoking some nuts but the wife and I are not that crazy about almonds. Will these recipes also work for other nuts like peanuts, cashews or pecans?
> Bill



Yep. Give it a go! Sometimes it's good just to use salt and smoke...













IMG_1791.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 4, 2017


----------



## bc taster

Thanks.  I think I jumped the gun a little.  After posting, I looked at more threads and found a lot of recipes for just about any kind of nut you can think of.  I'm going to smoke some pecans and peanuts.  Again, Thanks

Bill


----------

